# Celibrating Tiffany's Last Treatment



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

just over 2 1/2 yrs ago I joined BC Aquaria when I was doing some research for a fish tank for our daughter who was 14 at the time.Tiffany was going threw some tough times as she was diagnosed with a form of cancer ( Leukemia ) I had thought a aquarium would help take her mind off some of the pain and discomforts associated with the chemo treatments.She did enjoy watching the fish.

On March 11 we celibrate Tiffanys last treatment at childrens hospital.
Just wanted to share some good news with some of the great people I have met on the forum.
kind Regards
AndyB


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, im Bing. I'm new to BCA. In the short time I've been on...I've met some good ppl and learned alot of information i wouldn't know where to find anywhere else. your story is really inspiring and i tip hat off to you and your family, most especially tiffany! whenever i just sit in front of my aquarium...it DOES put me in a state of relaxation. You know when they say that laughter is the best medicine....keeping fish is certainly another. Best of heath and happiness to you and your family!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thats so fantastic! I will think of your daughter as I walk the whole 24hours in the Relay for Life here in PG in May.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that is great news. what a long journey....2.5 years. I can't even imagine the stress and anxiety for you all. I am glad it is at an end for you.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That truly is a milestone to celebrate, a gruelling journey completed. Warmest hugs to you and Tiffany.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to hear, glad it all turned out well


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats on the final treatment milestone. I know I really enjoy our aquariums as well, puts me into a totally relaxed state so I'm sure Tiffany is still enjoying having them to look at as well. Much happiness and health to your family in the future days. 
Cheers Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats awesome! I am so happy for all of you.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your wonderful comments.

Tiffany just got some more good news (MAW)
Children's make a wish foundation has granted her a wish to go to
Maui in April.They will be sending the family there for a weeks vacation.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great news on all accounts, bless your family and enjoy your time with them always.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Awesome news indeed! Maui after an ordeal like that is definitely a great way to kick off and celebrate life


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wonderful news and wonderful post. Thank you. You just made my day.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome news, congrats to you and your family! Enjoy your vacation, it is well deserved for all of you.


----------

